# College Lan to wifi conversion



## jakehitman (Jul 9, 2011)

My hostel rooms have lan connection and we plug the cable into the laptops and connect to internet using the manual proxy configurations available in the browsers.
*Is it be possible to use a router and convert that lan connection into wifi?*,for my laptop's lan port has gone bad and i have a spare wifi router.


----------



## nims11 (Jul 10, 2011)

yeah that's possible.
you will need to connect the LAN cable to the router and then configure it to share internet through that LAN connection. it should be pretty easy to configure the router for this purpose, still you need any help, do post here.


----------



## mitraark (Jul 10, 2011)

We use Laptop's WiFi to share LAN Connection via WiFi . This way we get to share Internet , as well as play games like CS ,FIFA ,DoTA , NFA etc...

Turn Your Windows 7 PC Into a Wireless Hotspot


----------



## TechPlex (Jul 24, 2011)

I am guessing that the mitraark has provided teaches us how to setup an AdHoc network. Its a good option if you use it for playing Multiplayer games. But file sharing is a havoc. And as the number of users increases the internet speed also gets shared. Like Download speed/Total users=Download speed one user gets.


----------



## spironox (Aug 21, 2011)

jakehitman said:


> My hostel rooms have lan connection and we plug the cable into the laptops and connect to internet using the manual proxy configurations available in the browsers.
> *Is it be possible to use a router and convert that lan connection into wifi?*,for my laptop's lan port has gone bad and i have a spare wifi router.



May i Ask do u have an dail up or do u use some sort of authentication for the net or any1 can just Plug and use ??


----------



## mitraark (Aug 21, 2011)

TechPlex said:


> I am guessing that the mitraark has provided teaches us how to setup an AdHoc network. Its a good option if you use it for playing Multiplayer games. But file sharing is a havoc. And as the number of users increases the internet speed also gets shared. Like Download speed/Total users=Download speed one user gets.



The shared bandwidth is enough for browsing as well as downloading purposes. And it is not like a 2 mbps connection will be equally divided into 512 kbps among 4 users , one will get 2 mbps speed when others are browsing but not loading any pages ..

File Sharing is usually done by DC++ Hubs in colleges , this setting will work with DC++ too.


----------

